# Accessorising Elizabeth



## Paul_from_Oz (Sep 10, 2020)

As much as I love my Elizabeth, I wasn't so much in love with the steam knob and the portafilter handle.

The steam knob was fixed using a 45mm electronic equipment knob. And now, the portafilter...

The swap was fairly simple, although removing the original handle is not entirely trivial. A brass fitting is concealed inside the handle, and the handle is fastened to this fitting with a hex headed screw. You need long Allen key to remove the screw. The brass fitting itself is screwed into the portafilter body. However, removal of the fitting is made more challenging as it is glued in place with a thread locker. Removal can be tackled a few different ways. I secured the brass fitting in a vise, then used a long ring spanner as a lever to slowly turn the portafilter and break the adhesive. Bit nerve wracking as I didn't want to mar the finish. Got there in the end, and felt I'd earned a beer 

Anway, the final result. I sourced a timber handle from a local Australian mob, Pullman. The Lelit portafilter takes a M12 screw attachment. For any timber geeks, the wood is Jarrah, one of our Aussie eucalyptus hardwoods. I think the result is a nice improvement over the stock handle!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

You didnt show us a pic of your knob..


----------



## Paul_from_Oz (Sep 10, 2020)

"You didnt show us a pic of your knob.. " That's because I barely know you...

Oh very well... here you go...


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Internet safety 101 - nevee show random blokes on the internet when they ask 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Paul_from_Oz said:


> As much as I love my Elizabeth, I wasn't so much in love with the steam knob and the portafilter handle.
> 
> The steam knob was fixed using a 45mm electronic equipment knob. And now, the portafilter...
> 
> ...


 That looks great. I saw your post on the LelitLovers Facebook group today. I didn't know *that* Paul was *this* Paul. 👍

Now surely on a mission to source a steam knob to match it. 👍


----------

